# 26" DJ Bike for all around riding??



## HAZ31MAT (May 30, 2012)

Im on the fence about my first MTB purchase. I have ridden a 29er and like it, but I would like to be able to ride some street every now and then (not often) and maybe jump every now and then.

Im curious as to how many of you ride regular mountain trails on your DJ bike. It seems to me like getting something like a Giant STP would allow me to ride trails mostly, but on my way home hit up some street if I wanted to, or could I easily do the same on a 29er or normal 26"?

I used to BMX, but I sold it and don't really want to have 2 bikes since I wont be doing as much BMX stuff as I used to.

Any thoughts?


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

I ride my dj/ds bike EVERYWHERE....... Xc? Sure why not? Street? Absolutely. Drops and whatever else? Bring it on. Oh and its single speed. It all depends on how hard you feel like being on your self. I mean riding XC and trying to keep up with my xc friends on their bikes is brutal but a great work out


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

HAZ31MAT said:


> Im on the fence about my first MTB purchase. I have ridden a 29er and like it, but I would like to be able to ride some street every now and then (not often) and maybe jump every now and then.
> 
> Im curious as to how many of you ride regular mountain trails on your DJ bike. It seems to me like getting something like a Giant STP would allow me to ride trails mostly, but on my way home hit up some street if I wanted to, or could I easily do the same on a 29er or normal 26"?
> 
> ...


yes, you can ride a DJ bike everywhere.

however, it does kind of depend on your expectations. for guys that have a bmx background, it works because you're used to standing up a lot. for guys that have a strictly XC background, unless they're short and can raise the seatpost high enough to get "leg extension" they tend to not like a DJ bike for regular trail riding, because they have the mental reaction that it's too small / low.

some newer frames out there try to be a crossover, like the Santa Cruz Chameleon and the Transition TransAm.

Between sc chameleon and transition trans am - Pinkbike Forum

some older DJ bikes out there like early 00's specialized p bikes or the mid 2000's kona stuff / shred tended to have taller seat tubes and top tubes (like the size M or L ones).

with newer strictly-DJ frames, though, when it's a size M or L then it's just longer, it's not any taller in the standover (seat tube height). people run them with the seat almost all the way down.

2005 Kona Stuff









2009 Kona Shonky.









i'm not sure what you mean by a 'regular 26'. and riding street--at least in a BMX style--does not seem fun on a 29'er.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Absolutely. My '08 Cowan has the stock drivetrain so it is still geared. I ride that everywhere - trails, rail trails with my girlfriend, city riding, etc. My '05 is single speed and I ride everything but trails with it.

The only thing for me is that the cockpit isn't very comfortable for long, long rides. I took my '08 on a mini bike tour with my girlfriend and my back wasn't a happy camper after four or five hours.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Kona_CT said:


> Absolutely. My '08 Cowan has the stock drivetrain so it is still geared. I ride that everywhere - trails, rail trails with my girlfriend, city riding, etc. My '05 is single speed and I ride everything but trails with it.
> 
> The only thing for me is that the cockpit isn't very comfortable for long, long rides. I took my '08 on a mini bike tour with my girlfriend and my back wasn't a happy camper after four or five hours.


This^^^

I would add that running 24" wheels helps filling the gap towards the BMX feel, and makes no big difference on the trails.

I made a super long carbon seat post for my DJ bike, in order to get some comfort into the mix on longer rides.

I like 8" rotors on the front end for long descents , but for street stuff they sure tend to be in harms way, so keep the rotor size down, or buy a 10 pack.

Just keep things reasonably light, as in sub 13kg, and it's gonna be fine.
Smaller wheels helps a lot in that regard btw.

Magura


----------



## HAZ31MAT (May 30, 2012)

Buying an MTB is confusing. I miss the simplicity of a 20" BMX with no brakes. However I dont miss the small sizes and lack of places to ride. 

Are there any other stock bikes one can reccomend? Perhaps in the sub $700 range?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you able to build up a bike yourself?


Magura


----------



## HAZ31MAT (May 30, 2012)

Mr.Magura said:


> Are you able to build up a bike yourself?
> 
> Magura


Im good with a wrench if thats what you're asking. I have the tools and space, but I never worked with deraileurs or brakes other than U brakes.

But I wouldnt mind building up my own bike either


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

HAZ31MAT said:


> Buying an MTB is confusing. I miss the simplicity of a 20" BMX with no brakes. However I dont miss the small sizes and lack of places to ride.
> 
> Are there any other stock bikes one can reccomend? Perhaps in the sub $700 range?


if you want something bmx-ish, you could go with an all-rigid setup like 
the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 Haro Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1

or the 
2012 Specialized P1
Specialized Bicycle Components

or the DK Xenia for $299 at Walmart.com


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

HAZ31MAT said:


> Im good with a wrench if thats what you're asking. I have the tools and space, but I never worked with deraileurs or brakes other than U brakes.
> 
> But I wouldnt mind building up my own bike either


In that case I'd go hunt super discounts.

If you take your time, you can have nice stuff for real cheap, at both Jenson and Chainreaction.

Not too long ago, I built up a DJ bike for a friend, for like 700$, without going cheap on anything.

Magura


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

man if your just getting back into it try to find a used dj bike I got my 2009 STP 1 for 500 from a 46yr old who had a mid life crisis bought it and never rode it. The best bang for the buck under 700 is def a used bike.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I love my Giant STP and ride it everywhere, in the city, trails, you name it. The only part on it that really needs upgrade is the brakes. Good stopping power but no feel.
A few things to note if you want to ride trails:

Tires
Longer seat post
Larger cassette
This makes a huge difference. STP is a great frame for a do it all bike.


----------

